# .jar icon



## kernel_panic (13. Nov 2006)

Kann man den .jar dateien ein icon verpassen? ???:L 
Also, dass die compilierte datei nicht das .rtf icon hat sondern ein eigenes.


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Nov 2006)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=5249


----------



## klein-odd (13. Nov 2006)

Hey !

Es ist möglich.
Versuch doch unter den Ordneroptionen in der Systemsteuerung.

Wähle dann die Karte Dateitypen.
Im Fensterchen mit den Dateitypen fahre dann auf den Eintrag ".jar" und markiere ihn.

Es  sollen sich versteckte Schalter zeigen, klicke auf "Erweitert" unten
und im geöffneten Fensterchen "Dateityp bearbeiten" kannst Du dem Typ .jar
auf Dauer ein anderes Symbol zuweisen.

Ich habe noch nicht geschafft, ein privates Symbol einzuschmuggeln, 
nur eines der Systemsymbole zu verwenden aber es hat geklappt.

Hast Du ein anderes (älteres) System als XP  
- und meine Beschreibung passt nicht - 
versuch Dich zurück zu melden !

Viel Spaß !


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Nov 2006)

Ja schon, aber dann haben alle Jar-Dateien das gleiche Icon...


----------



## klein-odd (14. Nov 2006)

Zugegeben, alle .jar Dateien bekommen das gleiche Aussehen.
Vielleicht kann Dir helfen, 
die Dateien in einzelne Ordner zu verstecken und die Ordner dann mit individuellen Icons  zu versehen ?

Es scheint mir, dass Du unter vielen .jars immer wieder eine zu starten brauchst.
Da gibt es gewisse Manipulationsreserven beim Einpacken der .jars in einzelne Ordner 
und z.B. Arbeit mit mehreren Explorer - Fenster.


----------



## Wildcard (14. Nov 2006)

Das bringt doch alles nichts, da es sich nur um lokale Änderungen handelt, und nicht um etwas das man ausliefern kann.


----------



## Leroy42 (14. Nov 2006)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das bringt doch alles nichts, da es sich nur um lokale Änderungen handelt, und nicht um etwas das man ausliefern kann.



Falls das (Ausliefern) gemeint war, ist die Antwort natürlich: Nein, es geht nicht!

.jar-Dateien sind aus Sicht des BS reine Datendateien, die kein 
_eigenes_ Icon _in sich_ haben wie beispielsweise .exe-Dateien
unter WinDoof.


----------

